# All-in-One Tank Availability



## alisatti (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and the SaltWater/Reef world. I looking to transition over from the Planted Tank world, which has been great but getting a bit stale now. 

I was looking for a AIO (All-in-One) tank to get start this weekend, found a great good deal on a JBJ 24 Nano Cube at reefaquatica.ca, but originally feel in love with the IM Nuvo 24 Tank. Ive been looking for about two weeks to get the Nuvo in Canada, but online retailers are either sold out, don't have them and a large number of US online retailers either don't ship to Canada or cost and arm or a leg to get it here. I saw a few members on the forums had the Nuvo tanks, so wanted if I should pull the trigger on the JBJ tank or continue looking for the Nuvo.

I am located in the GTA, if that helps. Maybe the community might know other retailers who might have the Nuvo in stock in Canada. Thank you in advance.

- Ali S


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Coral reef shop carries that line of tanks


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Go see Tristan at coral reef shop he carries them and at decent prices too.. Good guy to deal with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I might bear some bad news. I think I bought the last nuvo 24 from the coral reef shop but they have the 8g I think lmaoooo


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

alisatti said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and the SaltWater/Reef world. I looking to transition over from the Planted Tank world, which has been great but getting a bit stale now.
> 
> ...


Hey Ali,

We don't actually carry the Nuvo tanks any more as we were having issues with their consistency in quality. We stock Cad Lights now and have a tank in stock that is pretty close to the dimensions of the 24 Gallon. If you want to pm me or give the shop a call I would be happy to discuss it with you.

Tristan


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

sooley19 said:


> Go see Tristan at coral reef shop he carries them and at decent prices too.. Good guy to deal with
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you my good sir


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

No problem buddy now that I moved closer to you I might have to make an appearance to pick up some stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I've read a few stories of those JBJ 24's cracking. I would do some research and make sure you don't buy the same crap. Good to see they don't carry them anymore. The extra cost for a nice quality tank, far exceeds the cost to clean up a broken crappy tank.

Good luck!!


----------



## alisatti (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you for the help/recommendations everyone. This is probably the quickest and best response I have gotten to a first post on a forum thread. This seems like an excellent community. 

I have heard about the bubbles in the seams and cracked glass for the Nuvo 24 tanks, so I will stay clear of that but darn does that tank look good. But I will call the Coral Reef Shop for the Cad Light tanks.

- Ali S


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Tristan at CRS will look after you.....so will Shawn and Mark.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tristan is right on the nose with the CadLights tanks. They are beautiful and very well built. 

Although there might be a contest coming up for a CadLights tank.... 
But who knows...


----------

